# No added sugar... chocolate?



## robert@fm (May 3, 2016)

Tonight, as part of my fortnightly grocery order, I decided to treat myself to some no added sugar chocolates (Chocologic Neapolitans — which despite the name are actually white, milk and dark chocolate, not chocolate, vanilla and strawberry as one might expect). They apparently are made in the traditional way except that they are sweetened with stevia instead of sugar.

I've tried one piece of each of the flavours; the white ones taste better than white choc (with the exception of Lindor of course) usually tastes to me. The other two, I'm not too sure about; will have to see what I think after I have finished the pack.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 3, 2016)

Mmmm chocolate. Today I bought a bar of Lindt Excelence 70% cocoa dark chocolate 100g. The total carb for the 100g bar is 34g ! I have eaten half of the bar mmmmmm. This is my first bar of choc for over 50 yrs.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> Mmmm chocolate. Today I bought a bar of Lindt Excelence 70% cocoa dark chocolate 100g. The total carb for the 100g bar is 34g ! I have eaten half of the bar mmmmmm. This is my first bar of choc for over 50 yrs.


50 years!   Why have you not had chocolate for 50 years @Austin Mini ?


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 4, 2016)

Aldi now sell a selection of Stevia choccy bars. I tried a dark choc & quinoa one & it was lovely. Was careful how much I had though, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> 50 years!   Why have you not had chocolate for 50 years @Austin Mini ?


I havnt bought a bar of chocolate for _myself_ for over 50 yrs. I only eat other peoples Christmas chocks too.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 4, 2016)

Love dark chocolate. Ive got a bar of 90% cocoa in the fridge. I sometimes drop a couple of squares into my cup of coffee.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Love dark chocolate. Ive got a bar of 90% cocoa in the fridge. I sometimes drop a couple of squares into my cup of coffee.


What a good idea!


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2016)

Ooooh mocha.

I absolutely adore dark choc.  used to enjoy the 'After Eight' desert choc - most people found it too bitter because it wasn't meant to be necked in quantity, just a little taste with your after dinner espresso.  (or a little taste on it's own for me as I'm not actually into espresso LOL)  Used to last me ages, since there were two full but very thin bars in one packet and a maximum of two squares was enough to satisfy.  Keep it in the fridge, so it's rock hard, break it off, place on the tongue and allow to slowly dissolve in it's own time ..........   Drool !!!!


----------



## Riri (May 4, 2016)

I'm currently enjoying my nightly 2 squares of coop 85% Dark chocolate. Highlight of my day really


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2016)

Riri said:


> I'm currently enjoying my nightly 2 squares of coop 85% Dark chocolate. Highlight of my day really


I'm hoping they repeat the £1 a bar offer they had on recently!  Really nice chocolate


----------



## Riri (May 5, 2016)

Damn - missed that offer and double damn our Coop is one of those turning into a Budgens store (wtf!!!). Use the coop most of the time so I'll really miss it. We have Morrissons, CKS and Lidls (only like the latter) and a big Tesco is opening this Christmas (don't shop at Tesco though). Aberystwyth won't know what's hit it!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 5, 2016)

You have a Tesco opening? Ours was mothballed nearly 2 years ago. We have a big empty building that gets vandalised & Tesco have no plans to do anything with it. I hate them too, but wish they'd do something with our eyesore. Also, we had a lovely co op that closed down because of the Tesco  that was supposed to be opening.


----------



## Riri (May 5, 2016)

We are all holding our breath for them to pull out last minute with the closures in the last 12 months. There has been talk of Aldi going in there which would be much better IMHO but I fear that we will be left with the 'every little helps' mob.


----------



## Superheavy (May 7, 2016)

Riri said:


> Damn - missed that offer and double damn our Coop is one of those turning into a Budgens store (wtf!!!). Use the coop most of the time so I'll really miss it. We have Morrissons, CKS and Lidls (only like the latter) and a big Tesco is opening this Christmas (don't shop at Tesco though). Aberystwyth won't know what's hit it!!



I'm originally from Aber, although I never had to worry about diabetic shopping when I was there. Do Tesco still have the ATM offering an erection in the Welsh translation?


----------



## Riri (May 8, 2016)

Hahahahaha - they had to change that one pretty quickly .....more's the pity. Kept us amused for a few days when nothing else happening!! Aber is a one-off place alright


----------



## Snowdog63 (May 10, 2016)

I'm not really a fan of dark chocolate so, as I'm new to all this, I decided to stop eating chocolate, (well, all sweets, cakes & biscuits in fact), just to be on the safe side.

I suppose that, once I've really started to get my head around it, I can maybe start eating chocolate again in small amounts. The trouble is, what's the point in eating chocolate if you can't do a Vicar Of Dibley & wake up surrounded by Crunchie wrappers??  

Might as well not bother!


----------

